
Democracies end when too democratic – America is a breeding ground for tyranny - remarkEon
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/04/america-tyranny-donald-trump.html
======
ZeroGravitas
> what Trump has masterfully signaled as “political correctness” run amok

Yes, that is masterful rhetoric, and not at all a tired cliche being pushed by
the right for decades.

This is one of many audaciously disconnected from reality moments in this
piece. Clearly the author can't bear to face clearly his own complicity in
this state of affairs.

Though some part of him that feels the guilt forces him to recite all the
Trump-like things his precious Republican elites have done to undermine his
own argument.

But at the same time he can't break out of his programming, and accuses
liberals and gays of not caring about the white working class. Exactly the
kind of argument Trump would make if he was not, ironically, the most pro-gay
Republican candidate ever by quite a margin

All the others chose to demonise that group for political benefit, and now we
have a gay conservative pundit shocked, shocked that a Republican presidential
candidate would demonise groups like Muslims or Hispanics. How naive can you
be?

------
wwwdonohue
> Barack Obama, whose 2008 campaign was propelled by small donors and
> empowered by the internet

Except he took more money from the financial industry than any other candidate
before him.

> The country has endured far harsher times than the present without
> succumbing to rank demagoguery

"We had to struggle with the old enemies of peace--business and financial
monopoly, speculation, reckless banking, class antagonism, sectionalism, war
profiteering.

They had begun to consider the Government of the United States as a mere
appendage to their own affairs. We know now that Government by organized money
is just as dangerous as Government by organized mob.

Never before in all our history have these forces been so united against one
candidate as they stand today. They are unanimous in their hate for me--and I
welcome their hatred." \-- FDR

The pundit/politico obsession with branding demagogues is really wearing thin.

